# Dove opener



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Yesterday I farted around in the shop and decide that I should make a "Dove Tree" for the opener tomorrow. 


Had some scrap pipe, all-thread and re-bar laying around and fired up the Forge and began bending and hammering a stirrup out of the 1/2" bar. Only had a 7' length of 1/2" conduit for the tree so that had to suffice. Welded a couple 3/8" nuts to the conduit and cut two pieces of the all-thread 36' long for the "branches" of the tree. 


Put the Voo-Do Dove on the center and five clip on decoys on the branches. Within 10 minutes I had 6 ring necks cooing in the tree and wires above the decoy tree. 


I hope the frost holds off for a day so the doves don't vacate the "honey hole".


----------



## AnnOaks88 (Aug 15, 2020)

Awesome. I'd like to see a photo of your work if you took any! Good luck on the hunt tomorrow. I've been cursing this heat but hope it sticks around for a week or so.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Well happens every year,:? Tuesday night is forecast to be 52*, probably packing their little flight bags now.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

AnnOaks88 said:


> Awesome. I'd like to see a photo of your work if you took any! Good luck on the hunt tomorrow. I've been cursing this heat but hope it sticks around for a week or so.


I did take a pic and a 6 second video. I haven't a clue how to load picture's on the Forum.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Well happens every year,:? Tuesday night is forecast to be 52*, probably packing their little flight bags now.


The middle of last week I started seeing larger groups of doves flying around. Anywhere from 10+ in each group. I said a bad word, as I've seen this scenario many times before.

Today, in the same location as the larger groups (in a Sunflower patch) I saw about half the amount that was there last week. I'm sure they have packed the flight bags and started south.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I should have stayed home and snagged more ZZZZZZZZZZZ's ! The Dove population boogied at the "Honey Hole". 


The only thing in numbers I saw were other disappointed wing shooters. In all honesty, I saw maybe 15 doves flying around and a handful of shots fired in an hour.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

About the only dove hunting that I do anymore are the ones in my backyard with the funny collar on their neck. 

I keep threatening to get myself a pellet rifle to take care of a bunch for dinner.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> About the only dove hunting that I do anymore are the ones in my backyard with the funny collar on their neck.
> 
> I keep threatening to get myself a pellet rifle to take care of a bunch for dinner.


Don't tell ayone8)&#8230;&#8230;.But, I did score a couple "back yard" collared doves. :grin:


----------

